# What Leader Are You Mist Like?



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 24, 2012)

EDIT:  That should be 'most' in the subject line.  Oops.

Apparently, I am most like Saddam Hussein.  Oh dear.




http://similarminds.com/leader.html


----------



## oaktree (Oct 24, 2012)

I got Gandhi.
 My wife took it she got Einstein.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 24, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> EDIT: That should be 'most' in the subject line. Oops.
> 
> Apparently, I am most like Saddam Hussein. Oh dear.
> 
> ...




Let's hope you don't end up like he did, just hanging around


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 24, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Let's hope you don't end up like he did, just hanging around



At least I won't be like Khadafy.  He got it in the end.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 24, 2012)

I got Mother Theresa.  LOL


----------



## crushing (Oct 24, 2012)

I took the one score and seven questions version.


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha.  JFK, here.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 24, 2012)

Abe Lincoln here. That explains why I'm always looking over my shoulder, lol.


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2012)

All I know is that if I were President, we'd get a man on Mars in less than 6 years.  Period!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 24, 2012)

Steve said:


> All I know is that if I were President, we'd get a man on Mars in less than 6 years.  Period!



If you were President, I'd volunteer to go.


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If you were President, I'd volunteer to go.


LOL...  you couldn't go.  You'd be on my cabinet.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 24, 2012)

Apparently I am Ghandi...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 24, 2012)

Steve said:


> LOL...  you couldn't go.  You'd be on my cabinet.



I'd be *in* your cabinet.  Holding a dartboard, no doubt.


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'd be *in* your cabinet.  Holding a dartboard, no doubt.


Ha!  Not true.  Secretary of State... yeah, that sounds right.  Tgace, I would invite you to be my Director of Homeland Security.  Bob Hubbard would be my Secretary of the Treasury.  I think Elder999 over Dept. of Energy.  I need a good liberal as my Director for Health and Human Services...  hmmm...  WC-Lun?  

I bet I could put together a terrific presidential cabinet from the members of this board.


----------



## Carol (Oct 24, 2012)

Einstein here. 






I might not mind being in your cabinet Steve but I sure as heck don't want to be your intern


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 24, 2012)

Steve said:


> Ha!  Not true.  Secretary of State... yeah, that sounds right.  Tgace, I would invite you to be my Director of Homeland Security.  Bob Hubbard would be my Secretary of the Treasury.  I think Elder999 over Dept. of Energy.  I need a good liberal as my Director for Health and Human Services...  hmmm...  WC-Lun?
> 
> I bet I could put together a terrific presidential cabinet from the members of this board.



Free Health Care and an arugula for everyone!


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2012)

Carol:  Secretary of Interior.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 24, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> EDIT:  That should be 'most' in the subject line.  Oops.
> 
> Apparently, I am most like Saddam Hussein.  Oh dear.
> 
> ...



Me too...............


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm JFK as president I would love, but saddam hussein on his cabinet...not sure how I feel about this. Although not entirely sure I can say anything considering I got Hitler...
On a related note..I went back and changed "I like to be popular" from inaccurate to very accurate, and suddenly got JFK. No idea the two of them had such similar personalities.


----------



## Buka (Oct 24, 2012)

Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2012)

Me!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Oct 24, 2012)

hmmm.....I answered all 45 questions and got Gandhi..


----------

